# Throw back Thursday



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's a pic to help cool everyone down in this heat.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Would love to be there instead of this hot shop!!


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

.....


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

That actually worked, i saw that pic and shivered! Come on cold weather!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

IBJ is on a roll....keep em coming


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

LBDN? 



chet said:


> View attachment 241588
> 
> I'll pony up. The drive out onto LBDN. -20 windchill for a week. First time seeing
> A diesel pusher motor home on the ice.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)




----------

